# eigener Mauszeiger über Bilder-Links



## derbeelzebub (9. April 2004)

Hallo, ich habe heute mithilfe des Forums eigene Mauszeiger per CSS in eine meiner Seiten eingebunden, es funktioniert soweit perfekt, allerdings hab ich noch das Problem, dass
sich der Mauszeiger zwar auf Textlinks ändert, jedoch auf Bilder-Links dies nicht tut.

Ich möchte mir nicht die Arbeit machen und bei jedem Bild-Link den Tag zu editieren, das würde Jahre dauern  . Es sollte irgendwie möglich sein, dass im zentralen style-tag zu editieren.

Könnt Ihr mir helfen?
Vielen Dank im Voraus!

Mit freundlichem Gruße
derbeelzebub

PS: hier ein ausschnitt meines css-tags, in dem die entsprechenden einstellungen gemacht sind:


> body {
> background-color: #000000;
> cursor: url('pfeil.cur');
> }
> ...


----------



## Fabian H (9. April 2004)

Versuchs mal so:

```
a {
  cursor: url('hand.cur');
}

a img {
  cursor: url('hand.cur');
}
```


----------



## derbeelzebub (9. April 2004)

vielen Dank für die überaus schnelle antwort, aber leider funktioniert das nicht


----------



## smarti (9. April 2004)

funktioniert aber nur im IE, aber das tut Dein alter Code ja auch nur.


```
<a href="http://www.google.de" class="world" target="_blank"><img border="0" src="http://www.google.de/intl/de_de/images/logo.gif" width="301" height="110" alt=""></a>
```

PS: Du solltest einen alternativcursor benutzen wenn die Datei nicht gefunden wird:.

```
a { cursor:url('hand.cur'), pointer; }
```


Gruß
smarti


----------



## derbeelzebub (9. April 2004)

Ich habe es im IE 6 getestet und die hand.cur wird über textlinks angezeitg...

mal ganz davon ab:
wenn es einen Code gibt, mit dem ich das ganze auch Opera-kompatibel gestalten kann dann bitte her damit! (Nutze nämlich selbst Opera 7) 

das wär echt toll!


----------



## smarti (9. April 2004)

Hi,

mein Fehler, ich habe Dir nicht gesagt was in meiner CSS-Datei steht.

Also hier nochmal:


```
<a href="http://www.google.de" class="hand" target="_blank"><img border="0" src="http://www.google.de/intl/de_de/images/logo.gif" width="301" height="110" alt=""></a>
```

In meiner CSS Datei steht:

```
.hand { cursor:url("hand.cur"), pointer; }
```

Gruß
smarti


----------

